# Piedmonte English speaking Geometra



## jazzybossa (May 24, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recommend a Geometra, Notary and/or Commercialista. Must be able to speak English and be north of Turin along A5, near Ivrea, Pont Saint Michael any of the three: Please pass on any recommendations of you can. Hoping to buy in the Ivrea region soon. Thank you.


----------

